# Varney: The Greatest of HO!!!



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, so this thread is for talk of Gordon Varney's great models! They may not be much to today's models by most, but they are, in my book, the finest ever! Die-cast Steam and Diesel's, and what locomotives they were. They made 2-8-8-4's, while they were running cross the USA! Without him, we may not have had HO trains today eek I have a metal box car which I believe is Varney, and the SP switcher diesel (all from the bone yard of my local train shop )! Here's a link to HO Seeker's Varney Steam Pictures:

http://www.hoseeker.net/gallery/index.php?album=varney-and-penn-line%2Fvarneysteamengines

Thank you for the *ASOWME* Trains Gordon Varney, where ever you are. God bless you!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
"Ayeeeee!" - Says the Fonz

===

Mod Edit ... changed "George" to "Gordon"

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice quality stuff. Here's a nice bio on Varney, his company, and productions:

http://www.tcawestern.org/varney.htm

Interesting read ... it says Varney released an O steamer in 1947 ... I didn't know that. I'd love to see one up close.

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have always wanted to build those varney locomotive kits but can't get one for the price I want and am a little afraid of their poor running of the kits after being built do to factory errors or assembler so not sure if i will go through with getting one. They do look nice though.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

There is most likely no problem, except that it's not put together!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

-sorry, it's Gordon, not george. forgive me sir.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Now corrected in Post #1.

TJ


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Varney Loco's, what would you run?*

Moving on, which Varney Locomotives, would you want to run on your layout? My short list:


The Berkshire!

Pre-War Pacifics, Mikados, and Consolidation

The Pre-War Yellowstone, and C&O 1600's

Old Ladies and Casey Jonses

The Aerotrain

http://hoseeker.net/varneyinstructions.html

Basicly anything on the link, too! The only thing to worry about is the V1 motors (6-volt baby, now that's kickin' it old school!)... You've got to love the classics. Gordon, your still the tops! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
"Ayeeeee!" says the Fonz


----------



## Scotched (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a 'new' never-built Varney Dockside with original gears and also the Central Valley valve gears. Since this is my first HO train, I'm waiting till my skills are better to assemble it.
In the meantime I run Roco 1900 Bavaria on a 4 X 8 sheet and plan, by listening to you guys, how to do it right!
Thanks for the many insights I have picked up in just a few days.
Generosity and good humour will get us good trains and good friends.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome Scotched! Yup, Varney's asowme, I know a guy, up your way, but on the US side of the 49th parallel, who said "if you don't like the layout, well there's the door!" A Varney Dockside, and a Bavarian... ASOWMENESS!!!


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I grabbed a Varney box car at a garage sale for $2....its beat pretty hard but it had that old look about it and it said varney and I never knew the name so I had to buy it... with some work, she will look like an old car on the rails again....


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Varney boxcar's are fun, with the sprung trucks, and everything. BRILIANT!


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

hmmm I dont think mine has the sprung trucks anymore...Ill have to dig it back out and look....I bought it simply because of the name...


----------

